# A strange problem of hostapd

## womiluti

In the last three days, I've tried lots of ways to make my hostapd work correctly, but no matter what I do, problems are always around me. 

I can connect to the wireless net using my phone, but I can't have access to the Internet. This troubles me a lot.

But, this doesn't matter.

Today, I accidentally found a script named create_ap in archlinux's bbs, so I have a try.

Follow the introduction, I type 

create_ap wlan0 eth0 TP-LINK_ZX1718 XXXXXXX

TP-LINK_ZX1718 is a customary ssid of mine.

Just like every tries I've done before, I failed, the same problem.

I decided to try for the last time, if failed, I'd buy a real wireless router.

This time, I change the ssid to test.

However, this time I succeeded! Amazingly! All the failures are because of a ssid!

After that I tried several ssid, and the result is that

ONLY USING THE SSID TP-LINK_ZX1718 WILL GOES WRONG

So, I'm now curious about the reason.

And does anyone has met the same problem?

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *womiluti wrote:*   

> In the last three days, I've tried lots of ways to make my hostapd work correctly, but no matter what I do, problems are always around me. 
> 
> I can connect to the wireless net using my phone, but I can't have access to the Internet. This troubles me a lot.

 

So you have a connection to the wlan, get an ip address assigned and can ping the hostapd router? Can you ping the internet (i.e. google) by ip address? Probably this is a DNS misconfiguration. And what is the iptables configuration on the hostapd router? Do you have iptables forwarding configured?

----------

## womiluti

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

>  *womiluti wrote:*   In the last three days, I've tried lots of ways to make my hostapd work correctly, but no matter what I do, problems are always around me. 
> 
> I can connect to the wireless net using my phone, but I can't have access to the Internet. This troubles me a lot. 
> 
> So you have a connection to the wlan, get an ip address assigned and can ping the hostapd router? Can you ping the internet (i.e. google) by ip address? Probably this is a DNS misconfiguration. And what is the iptables configuration on the hostapd router? Do you have iptables forwarding configured?

 

I don't know how to ping a router using my iPhone  :Rolling Eyes:  , but I've tried to access to a website using ip address but failed.

Iptables is configured correctly, and forwarding is enabled.

When I try another SSID without changing any other configurations, everything is ok

----------

## forrestfunk81

Does your internet connection work on the router when using the problematic SSID? Can you ping your iphone from the router? You should find dns, dhcp and hostapd logs in /var/log/messages. Is there anything suspecious?

----------

